# Line to lure knots with braid



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Crazy Alberto to Trilene Big Game clear mono leader then No Slip Loop to lure. Straight braid to lure has many drawbacks in my opinion. If you are hard headed try a Palomar for braid directly to lure.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Really basic - 7 turn uni on braid to 4 turn unit to FC leader. Nonslip loop to lure. easy/fast. No issues fishing 300 days a year.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive no trouble with braid to leader , my trouble is braid to an eye ( typically a popping cork) sorry i wasn’t more specific.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

State fish rob said:


> Ive no trouble with braid to leader , my trouble is braid to an eye ( typically a popping cork) sorry i wasn’t more specific.


Palomar is what you need to tie. Just make a 3-4” loop, pass through the eye, tie an overhand knot, loop around the lure/hook and cinch.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I was taught not to tie braid directly to a popping cork...I always tied on a short flouro leader and then tied the flouro to the top of the cork. This kept things cleaner (less tangles) and popped better. I still tie it that way when I take my daughter out to soak bait.

My terminal knot is pretty much always a canoeman loop, unless its tarpon season.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

One problem with tying braid straight to the cork is that it can spin and foul itself easier with straight braid. Anyway, use an improved clinch knot and leave a fair amount of a tag end in case of slippage, or use the palomar, but the palomar is kinda hard to tie with a popping cork. You could also tie a Rapala loop knot.


----------



## Diehard41 (Jul 30, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> what knots do you guys like best ? Looking for somthing not too complicated. Arthur Itis is my regular fishing buddy ( thumbs ). Thx ahead of time


Crazy alberto works for me. My grandsons learn and tie their own before a trip. 20 lb big game to 40 powerpro.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

jimsmicro said:


> One problem with tying braid straight to the cork is that it can spin and foul itself easier with straight braid. Anyway, use an improved clinch knot and leave a fair amount of a tag end in case of slippage, or use the palomar, but the palomar is kinda hard to tie with a popping cork. You could also tie a Rapala loop knot.


Kinda what i do. Longer tag end w/ granny knot on tag end to help w slippage


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Uni knot. 7 -10 turns depending on size of braid. Gotta seat those knots really good though. Pliers help a lot.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I would also use a 6-7 turn uni when attaching braid directly to a swivel, lure, etc.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

The "trick" to braid is using overhand lock knots. You can tie a standard Improved Clinch Knot then use two over hand knots to finish. Problem with braid is it tends to slip which the overhand knot prevents. I do the same on my Alberto knots. I have been tying this to popping corks for a long time with not one breaking in recent memory.


----------



## Diehard41 (Jul 30, 2018)

Cam said:


> The "trick" to braid is using overhand lock knots. You can tie a standard Improved Clinch Knot then use two over hand knots to finish. Problem with braid is it tends to slip which the overhand knot prevents. I do the same on my Alberto knots. I have been tying this to popping corks for a long time with not one breaking in recent memory.


Great suggestion


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you’re having to tie overhand knots in the braid to stop it from slipping you’re not tying the knots correctly. New braid is tough to keep from slipping due to the waxy residue that comes on new braid but it can be removed by running the part you are tying through your fingernails. Once it cinches down and passes the pull test it won’t slip any more unless it’s weakened from passing through the guides too many times. I retie my transition knots after each trip for good measure!


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Fg knot. The only knot I use for braid to mono. I realize it might not be the easiest knot to tie. Very strong knot.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you’re having to tie overhand knots in the braid to stop it from slipping you’re not tying the knots correctly. New braid is tough to keep from slipping due to the waxy residue that comes on new braid but it can be removed by running the part you are tying through your fingernails. Once it cinches down and passes the pull test it won’t slip any more unless it’s weakened from passing through the guides too many times. I retie my transition knots after each trip for good measure!


In general, a lock knot doesn't add strength but rather longevity. A lock knot helps prevent braided knot failures from slippage due to fraying and damage. It adds very little extra bulk to a knot, helps prevent the tag end from fraying then slipping and protects the top of a knot as it bumps and bangs around whether that is guides or the bottom. The use lock knots on the FG, Bimini, Alberto, Albright, etc is recommended by many.

I cannot really think of a reason not to use a lock knot with braid in most instances. It doesn't weaken a knot, shorten its lifespan or add any significant complexity when tied.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Spider hitch if I'm in a hurry


----------



## FlatsShark1996 (Aug 5, 2018)

If you are using a braid to lure, use a palomar its really simple and holds well. If you are doing braid to mono or flouro, I do a double uni or a blood knot. They both hold really well!


----------



## Fishing_TX (Mar 21, 2018)

I have had a ton of luck using a quad surgeon's knot (and yes, I used to regularly use uni-uni). I actually tried the surgeon's knot after fly fishing. I saw it used (in the double surgeon's flavor) for connecting leader to tippet, and I liked the simplicity. 

Thirty pound Power Pro Super Slick braid to twenty pound Berkley Vanish is my "go to". 

I'll agree with those above when it comes to a popping cork. I throw popping corks when I take my kids fishing, and will always put a mono leader above and a fluorocarbon leader below the cork because the cork wires absolutely mangle braid.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you are wanting to use a longer mono or flouro leader you don’t want a transition knot as big as a cat turd running in and out of your top several guides hundreds of times a trip. If you like a short leader it’s not an issue but a leader short enough to cast without the knot getting reeled up in the top few guides is not much if a leader.


----------

